# Coffee linked to breast size reduction



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is potentially earth shattering news!

Should we perhaps be banning the consumption of coffee from half the human species?

Fear not, as according to this article there is not much chance of seeing noticeable decreases in bust size, and according to research 'regular hits of caffeine reduce the risk of developing breast cancer'.


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

"The Swedish researchers came to the conclusion there was a clear link between drinking coffee and smaller breasts."

Those Swedes are funny. I might do my own research on the firmness of breasts and coffee...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There has been a huge amount of interest in this article in the past 24 hours.

Have your say on whether or not you believe the hype.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I like Adam's suggestion. If you need a....hand, so to say, give me a shout!









Oh, and my girlfriend is not impressed. She keeps hitting my leg.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not surprised - I would imagine girlfriends the world over are hitting their partners for suggesting they stop drinking coffee.

The interest in this article continues to grow (in direct contradiction of the effect of drinking too much coffee...)

The results of the study have allegedly appeared in the British Journal of Cancer.

The bonus of all this is that coffee drinkers are less likely to suffer from Alzheimers, giving people more time to reflect on what they once had...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This story is magnetic.

Through my Clicky Stats Tool I have noticed readers from major Pharmaceutical Companies browsing this story as replicated on Coffee Forums UK.

Perhaps they are interested in the results of Adams own research?


----------

